# Robot Maia



## Belisarius Mantzikert (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola, estoy comprando la colección de fascículos para armar el robot Maia. Me falta el nro 7....alguien podría decirme qué componentes traía, para así poder continuar con el armado de las placas? Sé que había un par de transistores, pero no sé cuáles son.  Obviamente lo más práctico sería pedir al distribuidor este fascículo perdido, pero vivo en Tierra del Fuego, y no se imaginan lo complicado que es hacer eso, con un distribuidor que está a 3 mil km.


----------



## baltazar0 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola:
mira en este grupo talves ellos te puedan ayudar!

http://es.groups.yahoo.com/group/robotmaia/

eso si creo q tienes q registararte! espero te sirva!

xau


----------



## seBas28 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola tb estoy coleccionando las revistas del robot maia tengo todos los numeros al dia aqui te paso los componentes del Fasiculo Nº7 de maia
1 pata-pie trasero
2 Transistor BC327
1 Transistor BC307
2 Condensadores Electrolíticos 10 microfaradios[/quote][/i][/u]


----------



## Belisarius Mantzikert (Mar 19, 2007)

Muchas gracias a ambos!!!


----------



## seBas28 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola me olvide completar en que lugares van esos componenetes en la plaqueta.
En la segunda plaqueta (la que tiene doble serigrafia) van estos componentes y su respectiva ubicacion:
Un transistor BC 237 en la ubicacion Q1 y Q3
transistor BC307 en la ubicacion Q2
Los condensadores de 10 microfaradios van en la ubicacion C3 y C4
Respecto a la pata-pie corresponde la parte inferior trasera, podrias hacer un molde para solucionar ese faltante.
Exitos


----------



## Belisarius Mantzikert (Mar 19, 2007)

Por la pata-pie, como ya perdi la esperanza de conseguir el nro 7,  compré dos veces el nro 22, así que ya cubri ese bache. Los demas componentes los estoy mandando a pedir. Nuevamente gracias por la buena onda.


----------



## RADIOLOGO (Ago 9, 2007)

Cuantos fasciculos tiene la coleccion del MAIA


----------

